# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1989 Nissan S-Cargo microvan - photos

## Altair

1989 Nissan S-Cargo microvan.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...o_fullsize.jpg


Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...1_fullsize.jpg



Previously:

1988 Bertone Lamborghini Genesis concept minivan - photos
1977 AMC concept van - photo
Misar Avia cube-shaped van - photo
1955 GMC L'Universelle concept minivan - photo

----------


## Frank S

That thing can't decide if it is a smart car a Citroen or a bug eyed sprite

----------

